# Vibee's or Cicadas?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

always had good luck jigging with cicadas for saugeye but today seen these things called "vibee's" at the local tackle store. which produces more "vibe's" and is better for the money?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Cicada produces more vibrations in my opinion but 1 can out produce the other on any given day, so carry a few of each. No I'm not a tackle dealer. Grin


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I like the Vibes becuse they have 3 holes on the top and each one produces a diffrent movement.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Last time I checked, the Vibee was limited to just the one hole on top. The Lit'l Nitros have three holes and vibrate like crazy. They're as much as $1.00 cheaper than Vibees, at least the one's I bought were. I think Dave's Bait has em selling for under $3.00 online right now.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i prefer the SILVER BUDDIES and then the vibees and then the cicadas. but all of them will produce NICE SAUGEYES !!! just a matter of what the fish prefer on the given day you are out !!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Some Vibe-E's have 3 holes some have just one. You can adjust from a tight wobble (front hole) to the widest wobble (rear hole) with the center hole producing a wobble somewhere in between, I think thats right.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I use the rear. With the minnow head you can still detect the wobble. A must for me. The cicada works just as well but does spook the bait at times. Use your electronics!


----------

